# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  امنیت شغلی

## maleknet

با سلام به همه 
من تو زمینه C++‎  با QT تازه کارم البته آشنایی قبلی داشتم
اصل مطلب اینه که امروزه این طب جاوا داره دهن همه رو گرفتهه منم به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان که اونور آب رفتم یه سری به این زبان بزنم هر کاری کردم نتونستم خودمو با این زبون راضی کنم 
می خواستم بدونم اگه من دنبال همین C++‎  و QT و ان شالله Symbian باشم هیچ بازار شغلی تو ایران داره اضلا بازار کاری C++‎  حداقل تو ایران چه جوری راضی کننده یا نه ملت همه دنبال هیاهو هستند 
اخه این جاوا قابلیتهای خوبی دراه و همچین آش دهن سوزی هم که میگن نیست مثلا رابط jdbc اون که واقعا مسخرست و ado.net مایکروسافت صدها برابر اون ارزش داره و ...

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام به همه 
> من تو زمینه C++‎  با QT تازه کارم البته آشنایی قبلی داشتم
> اصل مطلب اینه که امروزه این طب جاوا داره دهن همه رو گرفتهه منم به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان که اونور آب رفتم یه سری به این زبان بزنم هر کاری کردم نتونستم خودمو با این زبون راضی کنم 
> می خواستم بدونم اگه من دنبال همین C++‎  و QT و ان شالله Symbian باشم هیچ بازار شغلی تو ایران داره اضلا بازار کاری C++‎  حداقل تو ایران چه جوری راضی کننده یا نه ملت همه دنبال هیاهو هستند 
> اخه این جاوا قابلیتهای خوبی دراه و همچین آش دهن سوزی هم که میگن نیست مثلا رابط jdbc اون که واقعا مسخرست و ado.net مایکروسافت صدها برابر اون ارزش داره و ...


سلام.
هیچوقت درباره هیچ زبون برنامه نویسی (حتی اگر به نظزتون بسیار هم بی ارزش باشه) اینقدر خشن ابراز نظر نکنید. واقعیت اینه که هر کدوم از اون زبونها بنا به نیازی که وجود داشته پدیدار شدن و هدفشون حل کردن مسائل در حوزه خاصی بوده. شما هیچوقت نمیتونید از C-Sharp یا جاوا انتظار داشته باشید که به سرعت CPP اجرا بشه، همونطور که نمیتونید از CPP انتطار داشته باشید که مدیریت حافظه رو خودش مثل اون دو تا انجام بده. برای انجام هر کاری، باید خودتون رو با ابزار انجام اون کار مطابقت بدید، و الا در دراز مدت شانسی برای شما وجود نخواهد داشت.

اکثر Framework های بزرگ و جا افتاده در جاوا، به سرعت دارن به سی شارپ پورت میشن و ... ابزارها تغییر میکنن، دیدگاهها عوض میشن و ... برای موفقیت، شما هم باید عوض بشید و با تکنولوژی و مفاهیم روز دنیا پیش برید.

به نظر من نباید دنبال این بود که تب چی همه ایرانو گرفته و ... باید نگاه کنید ببینید که چی کار می خواهید بکنید، از اونجا به ابزار مناسب برای انجام اون کار برسید. فقط و فقط همین.

----------


## maleknet

قبول دارم ولی قبول کنید آدم گیج میشه و باید به فکر آینده خودشم باشه

----------


## sinpin

> قبول دارم ولی قبول کنید آدم گیج میشه و باید به فکر آینده خودشم باشه


 :لبخند:  
امنیت شغلی تنها با کارفرما بودن و ریسک کردن میسر میشه نه با متخصص محض بودن

مطالعه این کتاب میتونه مفید باشه :
Rich dad poor dad - by robert kiosaky

----------

